# Installation von Eclipse



## Hindi93 (11. Jul 2010)

Hi,
ich kapiere nicht wieso ich bei mir Eclipse nicht mehr richtig ausführen kann... Ich hab alles wie in dem Buch "Java ist auch nur eine Insel" gemacht. Jetzt kommt jedesmal beim Ausführen von Eclipse so ein Fehler:






Weis jemand woher der kommen könnte?


----------



## eRaaaa (11. Jul 2010)

Hindi93 hat gesagt.:


> Weis jemand woher der kommen könnte?



Naja steht ja da 
Du hast die Systemvariable PATH nicht richtig angepasst!
Wie sieht deine Path-Variable denn aus? Bzw. hast du die überhaupt angepasst?
Wenn nicht, hier im Forum(glaube FAQ) gibts ein Tutorial dafür...

EDIT: Win7 :
http://www.java-forum.org/einfuehru...umgebungsvariable-einstellen-windows-7-a.html


----------



## Hindi93 (11. Jul 2010)

Ich depp, das hab ich wohl vergessen...
Habs jetzt aber mal soweit gemacht, jetzt kommt dieser Fehler:





Kann irgendeine Dll nicht laden...
Und die Dll ist 100% vorhanden.


----------



## Marco13 (11. Jul 2010)

Die beiden Punkte die da mittendrin stehen sehen seltsam aus. Welchen Pfad hast du da jetzt genau eingetragen?


----------



## Hindi93 (11. Jul 2010)

Den hier:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.6.0_20\bin
Sollte doch jetzt eigentlich gehen oder nicht?


----------



## Cody (11. Jul 2010)

Hindi93 hat gesagt.:


> Ich depp, das hab ich wohl vergessen...
> Habs jetzt aber mal soweit gemacht, jetzt kommt dieser Fehler:
> 
> 
> ...


Im "bin" Verzeichnis des JDK's gibt es kein "jre" Verzeichnis (normalerweise befindet sich dort überhaupt kein Verzeichnis), das befindet sich ein Verzeichnis darüber 



Hindi93 hat gesagt.:


> Den hier:
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.6.0_20\bin
> Sollte doch jetzt eigentlich gehen oder nicht?


Jetzt hast du dich aber wahrscheinlich verschrieben oder ?
Oben gibst du das JDK 1.6.u21 an und hier das JDK 1.6.u20 :noe:
Irgendwas ist da verkehrt 

Achte bitte auch darauf, dass du in der Path-Variable deines Systems den JDK Pfad bis zum "bin" angibst! Wenn du aber die %JAVA_HOME% Variable verwendest, dann achte darauf das diese nicht bis zum "bin" gehen sollte wenn du dich nach der FAQ gerichtet hast, sondern ein Verzeichnis darüber endet und man diese Variable dann im PATH angibt und ein "\bin" dranhängt.


----------



## Hindi93 (11. Jul 2010)

Nein, das mit dem "Verschreiben" liegt daran, dass ich da nur mal versucht habe eine andere Version zu nutzten, hat allerdings auch nicht geklappt. Aber ich versuch es jetzt mal nochmal so wie du es gesagt hast.

Jetzt siehts halt so aus...




Kommt aber immer noch die selbe Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Cody (11. Jul 2010)

Probier einmal in der "eclipse.ini" (zu finden im Eclipse Hauptverzeichnis) genau VOR "-vmargs" folgendes anzugeben:

```
-vm
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.6.0_20\bin\javaw
```
Auch in 2 Zeilen, so wie es da steht !

Falls das nicht funktioniert, erstelle dir im Eclipse Verzeichnis mal ein Ordner "jre" und kopiere dort den ganzen Inhalt des JRE (also aus : "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6") hinein und dann starte mal Eclispe. Normalerweise schaut Eclipse erst in seinem eigenem Verzeichnis ob es ein Verzeichnis "jre" mit einer Runtime findet und nutzt diese vorrangig.


----------



## Hindi93 (11. Jul 2010)

Bist du dir sicher das man es so schreibt? Denn in der Ini gibts sonst auch keine Zeilenumsprünge... Oder mach ich schon wieder irgendwas falsch weil das schon wieder net geht... Kommt noch immer der sebe Fehler.


----------



## Chumax (11. Jul 2010)

Möglicher weise hast du nur die 64 bit JRE installiert, du brauchst aber auch bei einem 64bit OS für Eclipse die 32 bit JVM


----------



## Cody (11. Jul 2010)

Hindi93 hat gesagt.:


> Bist du dir sicher das man es so schreibt? Denn in der Ini gibts sonst auch keine Zeilenumsprünge...


Ja, ich bin mir sicher 

Meine eclipse.ini (Eclipse 3.6) sieht so aus:

```
-startup
plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.1.0.v20100507.jar
--launcher.library
plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.win32.win32.x86_1.1.0.v20100503
-showsplash
org.eclipse.platform
-vm
D:/installed/Java/JDK_1.6.21_32bit/bin/javaw
-vmargs
-Xms256m
-Xmx1024m
-XX:MaxPermSize=512m
```

Vielleicht solltest du die vorhandenen JRE/JDK's deinstallieren und das JDK noch einmal neu herunterladen und installieren.



Chumax hat gesagt.:


> Möglicher weise hast du nur die 64 bit JRE installiert, du brauchst aber auch bei einem 64bit OS für Eclipse die 32 bit JVM


Ist wohl ehr nicht der Fall, da sonnst das JRE und das JDK nicht im "C:\Programm Files (x86)" Verzeichnis installiert würden. Aber evtl. verwendet er ja ein 64Bit Eclipse mit der 32Bit JVM ?
Im Eclispe Community Forum hatte jemand das gleiche Problem...bis er mitbekommen hat, dass er doch besser eine 64Bit JVM mit einem 64Bit Eclipse verwenden sollte ^^

Die 32Bit JVM braucht man nur wenn man auch ein 32Bit Eclipse verwendet. Verwendet man ein 64Bit Eclipse muss man natürlich auch eine 64Bit JVM installieren und zusammen mit diesem verwenden.


----------



## Damarus (12. Jul 2010)

Exakt das selbe Problem hatte ich auch Gestern noch. Wenn du unter Systemsteuerung dir den Punkt "Java" ansiehst wirst du bemerken, dass dort "(32 Bit)" hinter steht. Das verträgt sich nicht mit dem 64Bit Eclipse. Bei der Installation heißt es zwar es wäre eine 64Bit Version, ist es aber nicht. Das richtige JDK (Enthält auch das JRE) für 64Bit Systeme bekommst du hier:
Java SE Downloads - Sun Developer Network (SDN)

Du musst natürlich vor dem Download links "Windows x64" auswählen und vor der Installation der neuen Version alle bereits installierten JREs und JDKs deinstallieren.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!

Edit: Du kannst Eclipse dann auch ohne den vm Parameter starten!


----------



## Hindi93 (13. Jul 2010)

Das mit Java hat gestimmt, danke dir, werds gleich mal versuchen neuzuinstallieren.


----------



## headset (13. Jul 2010)

Happy End


----------



## Hindi93 (14. Jul 2010)

Nö funktioniert noch immer nicht, jetzt kanns die Lib nicht laden... Obowohl ich auch schon den Pfad in der Systemsteuerung geändert habe.


----------



## Marco13 (14. Jul 2010)

Wieder das aus dem 3. Beitrag?


----------



## Lexi (14. Jul 2010)

headset hat gesagt.:


> Happy End



Muss das in jedem Thread stehen ? Ich denke eher nicht.


----------



## Hindi93 (15. Jul 2010)

Ich hab das jetzt sogar mal mit JRuby ausprobiert, das geht auch nicht... Wieso kann ich mit Windows7 kein Java programmieren ?


----------



## headset (15. Jul 2010)

Ich hab windows 7 und bei mir geht des gut.


----------



## Damarus (16. Jul 2010)

Dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter. Lad dir das 32Bit JDK und das 32Bit Eclipse runter. Geht auch.


----------



## Hindi93 (17. Jul 2010)

Na toll, jetzt hab ich das zwar hinbekommen mit Eclipse, also danke  das mit den 32Bit ging... Doch wenn ich jetzt jruby installieren will, hats ein problem:


----------



## Cody (17. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

Ich kenne mich zwar mit jRuby nicht aus aber möglicherweise könnte es an der Shell liegen.
Es gibt 2 Versionen, einmal 32Bit (C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe) und einmal 64Bit (C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe).
Welche man derzeit gestartet hat kann man im TaskManager sehen (32Bit = *32, 64Bit = nichts) 

Evtl. muss man jRuby mit der 32Bit Variante verwenden ?


----------



## Hindi93 (17. Jul 2010)

Hört sich eigentlich nichtmal so dumm an xD nur wo soll die 32bit Konsole sein? Und im Taskmanager finde ich iwie auch nix.


----------



## Cody (17. Jul 2010)

Hindi93 hat gesagt.:


> Hört sich eigentlich nichtmal so dumm an xD nur wo soll die 32bit Konsole sein? Und im Taskmanager finde ich iwie auch nix.





Cody hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Es gibt 2 Versionen, einmal *32Bit (C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe)* und einmal 64Bit (C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe).


Ich hab es dich markiert 

Wenn man über das Startmenü von Windows unten bei "Programme/Dateien durchsuchen" einfach "cmd" eingibt, wird nur die 64Bit Variante der Shell gefunden.
Ich persönlich verwende die PowerShell, da gibt es eine 32Bit und eine 64Bit Version 

Im Taskmanager kann man eben schnell überprüfen ob man eine 32Bit oder 64Bit Version der jeweiligen Software am laufen hat. Das hat ich nur mit dazu geschrieben falls wer fragt "ja was hab ich da nu am laufen ? "


----------



## Hindi93 (17. Jul 2010)

Ruby wird über die Konsole ausgeführ, kann mir nicht vorstellen wie ich das dann managen soll


----------



## Cody (17. Jul 2010)

Es gibt glaub ich auch eine 64Bit Version von jRuby 
Weis aber nicht in wie fern das die entwickelten Programme beeinflusst.

Normalerweise ruf eine 32Bit Konsolenanwendung, von sich aus, auch die 32Bit Konsole/Shell auf.


----------



## Hindi93 (17. Jul 2010)

Jetzt passt wieder irgendwas mit der Variable JAVA_HOME die man über System => Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen setzten kann...
Da sagts mir es kann nix im angegebenen Pfad finden.


----------



## agent0013 (6. Jan 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem: bei mir funktioniert eclipse ganz gut,aber mit Java 6. Jetzt will ich Java 7 haben,aber geht leider nicht. Wenn ich '*New Java Project*' wähle, steht '*Use an execution environment JRE:* *Java SE 1.6*' . Wenn ich auf Configure JREs draufgehe,wähle: jdk 1.7.0  C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0  als Installed JREs, und wenn ich auf Compiler klicke, bekomme ich beim '*Use default compliance settings*' nur bis 1.6 zur auswahl. 

Path variable sieht folgendermassen aus: C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0\bin;%PATH%;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0\bin
soll es eigentlich so aussehen?

kann mir vllt jemanad ein Tipp geben,was ich nicht richtig mache??

Danke


----------



## Cody (6. Jan 2012)

Welche Eclipse Version verwendest du denn ?

Eclipse 3.7.*0* unterstützt das compilieren mit Java 1.7 nur per Patch (den es mittlerweile nicht mehr gibt, soweit ich mich erinnere).
Eclipse 3.7.*1* unterstützt das compilieren mit Java 1.7 von Haus aus.
Bei älteren Eclipse Versionen wirst du mit Java 1.7 kaum Glück haben. Getestet hab ich es nicht, kann es mir aber auch nicht vorstellen.


----------



## agent0013 (6. Jan 2012)

ich glaube ich hab eine alte version.

ich brauche Eclipse IDE for Java Developers, und es gibt nur 3.7.*0*...


----------



## irgendjemand (6. Jan 2012)

Eclipse Downloads

da steht ganz oben : 3.7.*1* ...

verstehe dein problem nicht


----------

